# Fence post, florida keys...water in hole...



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You need the depth and solid foundation base width necessary for the fence (whatever type and height) to resist the wind loads and whether you are willing to rebuild it after a tropical storm. If it is a hurricane, the fence will have to be replaced.

The top foot or so cannot be refied on since previous winds may have decrease the lateral support from the soil.

You probably have salt or brackish water water which is not good for concrete (would you drink it frequently?).

A wet mix made wirth decent water would be better to use.

Dick


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Dig wide and deep. 36" is kind of the norm in warmer climates like yours where frost isn't an issue.

With all that standing water I'd skip the concrete all together and put a few inches of gravel or crushed stone at the bottom, insert posts, fill rest of hole with gravel or crushed stone, making sure to tamp it down everyfoot of so as you fill


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The gravel or crushed stone would work if you can get is reasonably in the Keys and then be able to compact it in a 3' hole with water in the bottom 2'. You might want to try colichi(sp?) if the good stuff is available where you are.

How many posts? - That can decide on whether it is worth having it trucked in by the load or just using mixed Handicrete/Sakrete concrete mix.

Dick


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

i'm 100' off the great south bay here on the south shore of Long Island..with the dead heat of August 24"-36" down the sand gets wet..just consider it water and pour right into the hole.trick i do is use the Quik-Set stuff first wih level in hand put the post in..have a hose handy pour half a bag in mix it around the post wiggling the post front back side to side..go up and down with the stick to mix the quick-set you have 30 minutes to level it on the vertical.tricks:whistling2: if your interested...measure the post digger handles for 36" with tape....tar the bottom of the post 36" from the bottom..it will last longer then you:wink: sunday so now the quick set has the pole and you get general concrete mix and a bag of stones..take a 5 gallon bucket mix the stone and mix to peanit butter consistancy and pour one per hole....try to make it level or rise up a bit above the ground then angle it around so when it rains the water rolls away from the post.NOTE...when you do the post holes you might no be able to do your 36" too much (short post when the fence goes up) sand falling water deep do a minimum of 24" at least watch your height twisting that post:thumbsup: have somebody with a 2 X 4 on the next hole one side... set at 36" down from the last concreted set one ...string from one to the other gives you the installing height in the middle..don't measure or eye ball it use that string...sand falling..water rising...ruler measuring...pouring mix...too much to do:furious:


----------

